# Awesome Forum MSPaint Game - Round 2



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2009)

CHAINS ARE NOW SENT OFF.
*BE SURE* TO SEND YOUR *PICTURE/DESCRIPTION* to the person *BELOW/ABOVE* you according to the chain, *and also to me*.
*PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE PM WHEN YOU GET IT.
*

AND ALSO MAKE SURE TO *FORWARD THE MESSAGE* TO THE NEXT PERSON.

1. spunkymp4 
2. Innocence 
3. DavidWoner
4. MichaelP 
5. Swoncen
6. Inf3rn0 
7. Jude 
8. vrumanuk 
9. Cyrus C. 
10. CharlieCooper
11. luisgepeto 
12. OregonTrail 
13. Musli4brekkies 
14. Edam 
15. Escher 
16. jms_gears1 <------ *Chain #2*
17. JustinJ 
18. dbax0999 
19. OregonTrail 
20. Logan 
21. Stachuk1992 
22. PHPJaguar 
23. stiwi griffin 
24. BeautifullyDecayed. 
25. cookingfat 
26. fazrulz 
27. tehmaxice 
28. peedu 
29. iSpinz 
31. MrData
30. Novriil <------ *Chain #1*


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

In


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 10, 2009)

In

EDIT: Shall we get started now?
We know that the 1st 4 people are online, so we could get it off to a quick start! :]


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 10, 2009)

I am the opposite of out. Also I think priority should be given to people who did not participate in the last one.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 10, 2009)

In!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 10, 2009)

IN heheh my comp painting skillz suck


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2009)

in if accepted.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Edam (Dec 10, 2009)

in


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 10, 2009)

in


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 10, 2009)

In


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

In, but I participated in the last one so I will give up my spot if someone wants to try this who hasn't yet.

Chris


----------



## peedu (Dec 10, 2009)

count me in.

Thanks.

Peedu


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 10, 2009)

IN


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think we should change it up a little just to make it more interesting, any ideas?


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> In, but I participated in the last one so I will give up my spot if someone wants to try this who hasn't yet.



this


----------



## Jude (Dec 10, 2009)

Cap it at 30 and have 2 chains. It doesn't work with 3 (where would the 3rd start?) The point in having 2 is that everyone gets 1 go at drawing and 1 go at describgin that way.

in btw


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2009)

In


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> In, but I participated in the last one so I will give up my spot if someone wants to try this who hasn't yet.



^ This


----------



## Logan (Dec 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > In, but I participated in the last one so I will give up my spot if someone wants to try this who hasn't yet.
> ...


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > In, but I participated in the last one so I will give up my spot if someone wants to try this who hasn't yet.
> ...


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 11, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> I'm in for the next game.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 11, 2009)

in?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> in?


out in out, shake it all about.

You do the okeykokey and you turn around.

That's what it's all about!

I'll be a sub.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> luisgepeto said:
> 
> 
> > in?
> ...



I counted you.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 11, 2009)

IN! Yay I don't think I'm too late this time


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 11, 2009)

IN

(I haven't gone yet...)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 11, 2009)

maybe get the first chain started now? that way it goes by faster.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> maybe get the first chain started now? that way it goes by faster.



waiting until 30 people are in.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 11, 2009)

I be in eth?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

IN?


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 11, 2009)

In if there's room. Sub if not.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 11, 2009)

In


----------



## Jude (Dec 11, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> So far we have:
> iSpinz
> BeautifullyDecayed.
> DavidWoner
> ...



These 4 people were also in the last one:
iSpinz
BeautifullyDecayed.
CharlieCooper
Musli4brekkies


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Jude said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > So far we have:
> ...


Shhhhh....


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Jude said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > So far we have:
> ...



Fixed. Read edited main post for more info.


----------



## Logan (Dec 11, 2009)

Jude said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > So far we have:
> ...



*coughiawasabinabctheabcdotherabcdeoneabcdefcough*


yay! puzzle


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know if it's too late but I want in.


----------



## tehmaxice (Dec 11, 2009)

Im in if there's room for more


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am starting off the chains.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2009)

Is the list in the first post the order?


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't wait to start it off.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Both chains are now set off.
Let's keep the chains moving.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2009)

In.
As I said on the other thread.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> In.
> As I said on the other thread.



Sorry. The PMs have already been sent out. If you wanted in, you should have said so on the official thread.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 12, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> *BE SURE* TO SEND YOUR *PICTURE/DESCRIPTION* to the person *BELOW/ABOVE* you according to the chain, *and also to me*.




So when would I send it to the person below and when to the person above, sorry I get what were doing, I think.

spunkymp4 will draw a picture. Send it to Innocence and nlCuber22 
Innocence will describe the picture in 10 words, and send it to David Woner 
David will draw a picture and send it to me and nlCuber22.
* I will describe the picture in 10 words and send it to Swoncen and nlCuber22 * Right?


Edit: Sorry, I just don't want to mess this up for everyone.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > *BE SURE* TO SEND YOUR *PICTURE/DESCRIPTION* to the person *BELOW/ABOVE* you according to the chain, *and also to me*.
> ...



In 12 words. And Innocence will send it to me, too, along with David Woner. Otherwise you are right.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 12, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



O.K. great. I'm a pretty bad artist anyway.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



that will just make the game better!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > *BE SURE* TO SEND YOUR *PICTURE/DESCRIPTION* to the person *BELOW/ABOVE* you according to the chain, *and also to me*.
> ...



Err, isn't NLcuber supposed to send a silly photo (like the robot pears from jude's example) to spunkymp4, who sends a description to innocence, who sends a drawing to me, then I describe it and so on?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



I believe that is how it works.
Is that not what we are doing?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 12, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



I already did send a silly photo to start both chains.
Innocence obviously hasn't done his part of Chain 1 yet, and Novriil hasn't even started chain 2.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok, I was just making sure.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol, I just noticed the PM there. Depending on perfectionism, should be done soon.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess I can stay up a little later then.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 12, 2009)

Wait a second.. I just received a picture and I'm the last one on the list.

So I just post it here or who should I PM it to ??
E: so I send it to spunkymp4?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Wait a second.. I just received a picture and I'm the last one on the list.
> 
> So I just post it here or who should I PM it to ??
> E: so I send it to spunkymp4?



There are two chains. One of them is going from the top of the list to the bottom, the other from the bottom to the top.
For the latter chain, you are the first person.. So describe your picture then send the 12 word or less description to the next person [2nd from bottom]

EDIT: You will send your description to iSpinz


----------



## Novriil (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh. thanks.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 12, 2009)

Okay David, done! Quicker than I thought.

This game is fun. And stuff.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

12 words is hard >.<


----------



## Innocence (Dec 12, 2009)

Especially for this pic. The description I got was hard to make a picture of too, believe me. 

inwithoutspoilers


----------



## peedu (Dec 13, 2009)

I did my part on chain#2.

Done with chain#2 are:
Novriil 
iSpinz
Peedu

Next is tehmaxice

Peedu


----------



## Jude (Dec 14, 2009)

I propose a new rule for these games from now on...



Spoiler



No more whiny little *****es


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok was kinda busy have now passed my picture onto Jude.


----------



## Jude (Dec 14, 2009)

Recieved, described, and sent onto Vrumanuk. Awesome pic btw Inf3rn0


----------



## piemaster (Dec 14, 2009)

i would like to propose again that it might go faster if we hide it in a spoiler...


----------



## Escher (Dec 14, 2009)

piemaster said:


> i would like to propose again that it might go faster if we hide it in a spoiler...



NO!

The anticipation is half the fun, lern2patience


----------



## Novriil (Dec 14, 2009)

Escher said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > i would like to propose again that it might go faster if we hide it in a spoiler...
> ...



Yes.. this way it's much more interesting.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jude said:


> I propose a new rule for these games from now on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I concur.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 15, 2009)

Image sent to Cyrus C.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 15, 2009)

Can we get a full update with the chain list-picture thingy?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 15, 2009)

Innocence said:


> Can we get a full update with the chain list-picture thingy?



Chain 1 is with CharlieCooper as of 8:15.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 15, 2009)

Well Chain 1 is going pretty quickly.


----------



## peedu (Dec 15, 2009)

And tehmaxice has been holding Chain#2 for 40,5 hours now, unless the picture was sent by PM and we just don't know it.


----------



## tehmaxice (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, I'm terribly sorry for holding up the chain.
I just sent faz a picture, so we should be up and going again.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn, is too late for me to sign up for this one...
For you out there... a seal is not the same as Seal ok? just be careful (XD)


----------



## Faz (Dec 16, 2009)

Will send it to cookingfat in 5 hours or so, I won't be back till then and I don't have the time right now.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 17, 2009)

I sent chain 1 to CharlieCooper 2 days ago, it says I still have it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I sent chain 1 to CharlieCooper 2 days ago, it says I still have it.



sorry, I just updated it, Chain 1 is on luisgepeto now.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 17, 2009)

Received description from faz, picture drawn and sent to BeautifullyDecayed.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 17, 2009)

Picture received. Description writen and sent to stiwi griffin.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 18, 2009)

Description received. Will draw after work.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 18, 2009)

uploading image


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 19, 2009)

wow, i just realised that if both chains follow the same rythm, both will arive at chis at the same time


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 19, 2009)

Received pic from stiwi griffin, I've forwarded my description to Stachuk.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2009)

Received description and sent pic to Logan and NLcuber22


----------



## Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

Recieved Picture and sent description to ZB_FTW!!! and NLcuber22. Nice picture Stachu!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2009)

My picture is beautiful. I actually spent time on it, and I hope it matches the description


----------



## Logan (Dec 19, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> My picture is beautiful. I actually spent time on it, and I hope it matches the description





Stachu's PM said:


> beautiful pic, amirite? Took like 10 min



yeah...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2009)

Logan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > My picture is beautiful. I actually spent time on it, and I hope it matches the description
> ...



10min = time


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to do my drawing some time this decade plz


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, just got back from my property in the country, and will be leaving for it again either tomorrow or the next day. Can you please sub me, and if it's possible, maybe I could do the other chain? I understand if I can't.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 20, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I would like to do my drawing some time this decade plz



I would like to describe David's drawing some time this decade plz.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah. I think Ranzha wanted to play. I'll PM him.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll admit that I held it up for a few days, but it's back on course now.

:3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone else want to get round 3 started early? If so, I'd be willing to make the thread.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Does anyone else want to get round 3 started early? If so, I'd be willing to make the thread.



Go ahead.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay I'll make the thread, do you think the number of people should be upped? or stay at (I think) 30?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

30 Sounds Good To Me! 
I can't wait for Round 3!!!


----------



## Escher (Dec 22, 2009)

description sent to jms gears after receiving pic from Edam. (Chain 1)


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

If chain 2 doesn't get to me before the 27th of december, sub me.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 24, 2009)

To speed things up I'll sub. Send me the PM


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 25, 2009)

dbax0999 is now describing for chain 2 and drawing for chain one at the same time


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry guys I was on vacation and just got back today. I will try to do it right now but my internet is being erratic.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 28, 2009)

sent to BeautifullyDecayed.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 30, 2009)

why is chain 2 taking so long?


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 30, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> why is chain 2 taking so long?



there was a place to sub someone


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 4, 2010)

Should we move on from beautifullydecayed?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah. Whoever wants to sub, since she's being irresponsible.


----------



## OregonTrail (Jan 5, 2010)

Chain 2 has also been stuck on Chris for about a week.

Someone sub for both of them. I don't think I should sub twice...


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 20, 2010)

bump.

Is this still going, or have people stopped..?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 20, 2010)

I was just about to get round 3 started again. I don't know what happened to either of them & then forgot about it until now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 20, 2010)

I was thinking about this.
I know that BeautifullyDecayed and Chris have been online since the last picture/description >_>


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I really wanted to draw


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 21, 2010)

Whoa sorry everyone, I went on vacation and forgot that I was in line to do a chain. I figure I should have just be subbed out? Has this not happened?

Chris


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 21, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Whoa sorry everyone, I went on vacation and forgot that I was in line to do a chain. I figure I should have just be subbed out? Has this not happened?
> 
> Chris



The message should be in your inbox. If not, I'll forward the picture/description to you (don't know which)


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 21, 2010)

How many people are left?


----------



## Jude (Jan 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2010)

As much as I like these threads, if the chain is still stuck on me someone please sub me out. That's what I was trying to imply earlier. I won't have the time to draw a nice picture right now, and I'd rather not ruin the chain.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay - if anyone wants to sub for Chris, speak up.


----------



## peedu (Jan 27, 2010)

I can not sub, because I' m already in the chain. This thing needs bumping.
There were several who wanted to get in even as a replacement. Where are you now when you are needed?

Peedu


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd be happy to do it if the spot's still free.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 27, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> I'd be happy to do it if the spot's still free.



It is, I'll forward you the PM.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 27, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> JustinJ said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be happy to do it if the spot's still free.
> ...



k i sent the PM with the desc, ill send it to nlcuber now i forgot..


----------



## peedu (Jan 28, 2010)

Now, the chain 1 has been stuck for 1 month now. (Ok, 2 hours and 15 minutes to go).

We need another sub player.

Peedu


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jan 28, 2010)

If it is up to me, I haven't received anything, there is a fullstop at the end of my name if that helps..


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 30, 2010)

I must say, that we indeed are beautifully delayed


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 30, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> I must say, that we indeed are beautifully delayed



OH, COME ON! That was hilarious.


----------



## wing92 (Jan 30, 2010)

If a sub is needed on either chain, I'm up for it.


----------



## Faz (Feb 2, 2010)

picture sent to tehmaxice for chain 1.


----------



## peedu (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool! tehmaxice's time is -2 hours from me, he should be awake by now. Maybe I get the description from him and can draw in the evening already. Then I need to send my drawing to iSpinz (-10 hours from my point of view). If he is quick enough then Novriil (of course I do not know his schedule) could end the chain #1 tomorrow.

Peedu


PS: fazrulz, I saw your post in the wrong thread


----------



## tehmaxice (Feb 3, 2010)

Faz's impressive drawing has been studied, and description sent to Peedu 
Lets finish this ^^


----------



## peedu (Feb 3, 2010)

I confirm that the description has been received.


----------



## peedu (Feb 3, 2010)

Done with drawing. Picture sent to iSpinz.


Peedu


----------



## Escher (Feb 3, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> As much as I like these threads, if the chain is still stuck on me someone please sub me out. That's what I was trying to imply earlier. I won't have the time to draw a nice picture right now, and I'd rather not ruin the chain.



This ^
I can forward the description to the first person that replies to this and isn't involved in Round 2 or 3.


----------



## peedu (Feb 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I like these threads, if the chain is still stuck on me someone please sub me out. That's what I was trying to imply earlier. I won't have the time to draw a nice picture right now, and I'd rather not ruin the chain.
> ...




To make more clear:

Escher is looking for replacement player.

Actually there was Wing92 willing to sub 5 days ago.






Peedu


----------



## peedu (Feb 4, 2010)

peedu said:


> Done with drawing. Picture sent to iSpinz.
> 
> 
> Peedu





Just noticed that iSpinz was substituted in Round 3 based on his own request (26th of Jan) ....

Here

So I guess we need another sub in this game also...

Peedu


----------



## peedu (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just about to register a fake account to move on with the game.

Actually I should practice F2L instead of worrying about that game. sub 30 average has been so close for 2 months already. I always have something else to do instead of practicin'.


Peedu

PS: This was just a bump


----------



## peedu (Feb 8, 2010)

boing.

I hope this works the way I want. Otherwise I will make several new threads about it.


Peedu


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 8, 2010)

IN if its ok. i wasnt on the list....


----------



## peedu (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll take the decision here and forward my drawing to iasimp1997. So iSpinz is substituted by iasimp1997 now.


----------



## peedu (Feb 12, 2010)

So another 2 days gone with no progress?


Peedu


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

iSpinz at least finish off chain 1!!!~


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok, so umm yea, i sent my description a loooong time ago...


----------



## peedu (Feb 15, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> iSpinz at least finish off chain 1!!!~



Hi!

I informed you almost 2 weeks ago that iSpinz was substituted in Round 3 based on his own request on 26th of Jan. I think he should be subbed in Round 2 also.
Then iasimp1997 wanted to get in the game, I forwarded my picture to him on 9th of Feb (5 days ago). He was on this forum 6 hours ago.

I'll ask him by PM.

Update: 3 days later - I sent e-mail to iasimp1997. Maybe he does not read PM-s here.


Peedu


----------



## MrData (Mar 7, 2010)

I can sub if needed.


----------



## peedu (Mar 8, 2010)

MrData said:


> I can sub if needed.



Good. Sent the picture to MrData.


iSpinz was replaced by iasimp1997 and iasimp1997 is now replaced by MrData.

And the last one in this chain is Novriil.


EDIT: Is the chain1 still stuck at Escher? Latest info is that jms_gears1 sent the PM long time ago? So we probably need another sub?





Peedu


----------



## MrData (Mar 8, 2010)

Sent description to Novriil and nlCuber22.
Last person of the chain...


----------



## peedu (Mar 12, 2010)

Here we go again...

Chain 1 is finished. Just our game starter - nlCuber22 (who visits the forum every day) should reveal it. But he just does not do it.

Is there anyone who can physically reach nlCuber22? Can you please check if he is OK? If he is OK, then kick his ....

And we need someone to substitute Escher.


Peedu


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 16, 2010)

peedu said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> Chain 1 is finished. Just our game starter - nlCuber22 (who visits the forum every day) should reveal it. But he just does not do it.
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> peedu said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again...
> ...



I AM BUSY WITH TRACK PRACTICE EVERY DAY
I DON'T GET HOME TILL 7
MY ANKLES ARE THROBBING
MY KNEES ARE SHAKING
I'M TIRED AND DON'T EXACTLY FEEL LIKE PUTTING TOGETHER A BIG THREAD RIGHT THIS INSTANT
WAIT UNTIL I AM NOT BUSY
IT WON'T BE THE END OF THE WORLD FOR YOU NOT TO SEE YOUR FREAKING PICTURES FOR A FEW DAYS
ITS NOT LIKE I DON'T WANT TO GET IT DONE
JUST GIVE ME A LITTLE MORE TIME
GEEZ

/rant


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > peedu said:
> ...



Weekends?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



I have practice on Saturday too, and church on Sunday. Plus my family is coming in this weekend because it's my brother's birthday. I'll try to do it late at night.


----------



## shelley (Mar 19, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > peedu said:
> ...



Two comments on your absenteeism over 6 days, and this is how you respond? I'd hate to see how you handle a real crisis.


----------



## ianini (Mar 19, 2010)

^^ I think that that further proves Shelley's label of "super awesome".


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 4, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 7, 2010)

so where exactly is the chain now?


----------



## peedu (Apr 8, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> so where exactly is the chain now?



Chain 1 is finished, but nlCuber22 gets angry when you mention it.

Chain 2 needs a sub for Escher. Now, just when someone is willing to join the game, then you can forward the PM to the new player.


Peedu


----------

